# Saying Hi



## Ruby Bistline Garner (Jul 2, 2019)

Thank you for letting me join. :smile2:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Good morning, Ruby. And welcome.

If the name you have registered is your real name, you might like to consider changing it to an anonymous user name.

I can't do that for you, but @EleGirl who is an administer on TAM can do that, which is why I have tagged her into this conversation.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@Ruby Bistline Garner

MattMatt is right. You should not use your real name as your user name here. So if this is your real name, post or PM to me the name you would like to use and I'll change your user name.


----------



## Tracole (May 18, 2020)

Hi Traycole


----------



## Tracole (May 18, 2020)

New to this


----------

